# Teufel 5.1 Soundsystem



## max2812xd (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.
ich möchte mir gerne demnächst ein 5.1 soundsystem kaufen
und zwar das teufel E400 Digital.Ich bin mir allerdings bei einer sache
nicht sicher.ich möchte die anlage nur an meinem pc anschliessen.
Brauch ich dafür den Decoder oder einen Reciever???????
Weil man brauch die doch nur wenn man mehrere geräte anschliessen will oder ?
Und noch eine frage.mein zimmer ist 12,85 quadratmeter groß.
mir geht es darum den subwoofer auch auszunutzen.
reicht vllt. auch das E 300 ????
Und was ist den mit dem E400 Control? wie ich das richtig sehe
ist das ja direkt für den Pc ausgelegt oder ?
Concept E 400 Control "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel
Wenn ich jetzt z.B mir das control kaufen würde und das am pc angeschlossen ist.angenommen 
ich will jetzt noch den fernseher anschließen.dann kann ich doch auch einfach ein HDMI kabel
an den computer und an den fernseher anschließen und den sound über den pc laufen lassen
aber auf dem fernseher gucken. das geht doch oder ?
vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Was möchtest du damit machen?
Also Filme/Spiele oder Musik?


----------



## max2812xd (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich spiele halt spiele.Aber jetzt keine keine egoshooter oder sowas.sondern eingentlich alles andere. 
ich höre musik.hauptzächlich house und elektro also ist mir der bass auch sehr wichtig.
und auch ich gucke auch bluray filme


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Für musik dürfte es nicht so viel taugen, da diese nur in Stereo aufgenommen wird.

Für Filme und Spiele dürfte es mehr taugen, aber warte auf andere Meinungen.


----------



## max2812xd (22. Oktober 2011)

Was bedeutet das das denn wenn es nur in stereo aufgenommen wird ?
Ist die qualität dan schlechter als normal.aber das control ist doch für'n 
pc ausgelegt.Da ist doch klar das man da auch musik hört oder ?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Oktober 2011)

Musik wird in Stereo aufgenommen. Das bedeutet, dass Musik generell nur aus den beiden vorderen Lautsprechern kommt. Das ist so gewollt, denn im Normalfall steht ja die Band z.B. auf einer Bühne, an einem Punkt vor Dir und spielt dort. Dies soll mit den Lautsprechern abgebildet werden. Daher werden für den puren Musikgenuss nur zwei Lautsprecher benötigt und eingesetzt. Per Software kann die Musik auch auf alle Lautsprecher einer Surround-Anlage verteilt werden. Dies ist allerdings eine Verfälschung und sollte vermieden werden. Sinnvoll ist sowas nur in riesigen Räumen, wenn es auf größere Abdeckung und nicht auf Qualität ankommt.
Daher: Nein, es klingt nicht schlechter, im Gegenteil, Musik wird normalerweise in Stereo gehört, da es so muss und besser klingt.

Das Set, das Du ins Auge gefasst hast, ist nicht speziell auf Musik ausgelegt. Das heißt nicht, dass Du sie nicht darüber hören kannst. Du kannst Musik aber für das gleiche Geld deutlich besser hören, wenn Du Dir ein Stereo-Set holst. Demzufolge musst Du dann aber auf den Surround Sound verzichten.

In folgenden werden Dir vermutlich nun viele Vorschläge gemacht werden, dass Du...
- kein Teufel holen sollst.
- keine 5.1-Anlage für diesen Preis.
- mehr Geld in ein Stereo-Set (am besten Studiomonitore) investieren und später nachrüsten sollst.

Das alles mag mitunter nicht verkehrt sein, ich hingegen will Deine anfänglichen Fragen mal beantworten.
Bei dem Set würdest Du Deinen PC direkt mit der Decoderstation vebinden (z.B. über optischen Anschluss). Für analoge Anschlüsse brauchst Du die Station nicht. Du könntest dann theoretisch den PC direkt mit dem Subwoofer verbinden.
Wenn Du auch noch den Fernseher anschließen willst würdest Du da kein HDMI-Kabel nutzen. Der Fernseher sollte einen eigenen Audioausgang haben. Den würdest Du dann auch direkt an die Decoderstation anschließen.


----------



## max2812xd (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke erstmal für deine antwort.Kann man sich den praktisch überlegen aus welchen lautsprecher
die musik kommt? wenn ich jetzt z.B spiele,werden dann automatisch alle 5 boxen eingeschalltet?
und was ist den mit dem set für den PC mit dem steuergerät ??
Wenn ich alle 5 boxen auch bei musik einschallten würde,leidet auch die klangqualität darunter??
Kannst du vllt. ein anderes empfehlen von dem du meinst das es da besser past ?
Was meinst du mit analoge anschlüsse `?
Mein buder hat ein suroundsystem von philipps und der hat gerade geasgt,dass
bei ihm sich alle 5 boxen automatisch zuschallten.wie geht das ?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du die Anlage korrekt anschließt und aufbaust wird Musik generell aus den vorderen beiden Lautsprechern kommen. Sobald ein Film oder Spiel Surround Sound unterstützt werden alle Lautsprecher auch genutzt. Mitunter muss einmal etwas im Soundtreiber eingestellt werden (Anzahl der Lautsprecher, mit oder ohne Subwoofer). Dort kann man meistens auch Testtöne ausgeben lassen, mit denen man den korrekten Aufbau überprüfen kann (z.B. ein Summen, das einen "umkreist" oder einfach "links vorne", "rechts vorne" usw. aus dem entsprechenden Lautsprecher).
Über den Treiber oder andere Software könntest Du auch erzwingen, dass Musik aus allen Lautsprechern kommt. Dabei wird entweder das Stereosignal einfach nur an die anderen Lautsprecher ausgegeben, sodass aus den beiden hinteren das gleiche kommt wie aus den vorderen. Damit verschwimmt die "Bühne" dann, die Musik klingt etwas lauter und diffuser. Alternativ rechnen einige Porgramme den Stereoton auf 5.1 hoch. Dabei wird aber meistens nur künstlicher Hall und ähnliches hinzugefügt. Beide Methoden verbessern den Ton jedenfalls nicht, können ihn höchstens noch verschlechtern. Das ist quasi so, als würdest Du Spiegel neben Deinen Monitor stellen, damit das Bild größer wird.
Zum "Control Set": Dort hast Du erst einmal weniger Anschlüssmöglichkeiten und auch keine optischen Digitaleingänge. Tragisch? Nicht unbedingt, denke ich. Da können andere vielleicht mehr zu sagen. Den Fernseher könntest Du aber auf alle Fälle weiterhin anschließen.

Mit Empfehlungen muss ich mich zunächst zurück halten. Dafür müsstest Du am besten erst noch sagen, was Dir vorschwebt.
Soll es einfach nur super gut klingen? Dann wirst Du hier viele Vorschläge bekommen können.
Wie viel Geld kannst und willst Du ausgeben?
Wäre es ok, mit weniger anzufangen und das nach und nach auszubauen?
Sind Dir andere Punkte wie Aussehen, besondere Funktionen usw. sehr wichtig?
Gibt es andere Punkte, die entscheidend sind?

Je genauer Deine Vorstellungen sind desto passender können die Vorschläge werden.


----------



## max2812xd (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich möchte nicht mehr als 400 Euro ausgeben.
Und von der idee klein anzufangen und aufzurüsten hallte ich nicht
sehr viel und so viel geld mir das zu leisten habe ich auch nun
wieder nicht.Allerdings sollte ein leistungsstarker subwoofer dabei sein.
Auf jedenfall 5.1 und er sollte nicht so aussehen wir aus den 80gern.


----------



## Keidos (22. Oktober 2011)

Warum willst du unbedingt 5.1? Ein gutes 5.1 Set für 400€ mit dem man auch vernünftig Musik hören kann, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Ein 5.1 Set kann qualitativ nicht mit einem gleichpreisigen Stereo Set mithalten, wie auch, das 5.1 Set hat nunmal 4 Lautsprecher mehr, wodurch der Preis pro Lautsprecher deutlich sinkt.

Ich würde dir empfehlen mal ein paar Läden in deiner Nähe auf zu suchen und dir mal ein paar Stand-/Kompaktlautsprecher der Marken Magnat, Heco, B&W, Klipsch, KEF, Canton etc. anzuhören, nimm eine CD mit deinen Lieblingsliedern in einer hohen Qualität mit. Ob du einen Subwoofer unbedingt brauchst, kannst du dann dort auch gleich testen, wobei große Kompakt-/Standlautsprecher wohl genug Bass machen sollten.


----------



## max2812xd (22. Oktober 2011)

wieso sollte es denn kein gutes soundsystem für 400 euro geben ?
Es ist natühlich klar ddas es natürlich luft nach oben gibt.was mich 
bei einem 2.0 oder 2.1 halt etwas stört,ist das sich der sound nicht immer
im ganzen raum verteilt sondern dort etwas lauter ist und dort ein bisschen
leiser ist.Bei einem 5.0 oder 5.1 kann man das halt besser vareieren.


----------



## Keidos (22. Oktober 2011)

Gut ist relativ, ich sage nur, dass ICH der Meinung bin, dass es kein vernünftiges 5.1 Set für 400€ gibt, um ordentlich Musik zu hören.

Wie kann ich das verstehen mit im ganzen Raum verteilt? Warum willst du den ganzen Raum beschallen? Du hast doch einen festen Sitz und dort richtest du die Lautsprecher hin.

Wie gesagt, hör dir mal ein paar gute Lautsprecher an, dann willst du zu 95% keins dieser 5.1 Sets mehr.


----------



## max2812xd (22. Oktober 2011)

mal sitze ich doch am pc,manchmal auf dem bett oder im sessel.und ich will nicht überall weniger oder 
mehr höhren.Ich habe mir schon mal bei saturn und mediamarkt und anderswo mir an paar 2.0 und 
2.1 angehört und mich hat keins so wirklich überzeugt.und das von einer preisspanne von 30-480 euro.
Ich find persönlich das keins mit dem 5.1er von meinem bruder mithalten konnte.


----------



## Keidos (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist denn dein Zimmer aufgebaut? Kannst du mal nen Bild mit Bitmap oder so malen? Welche Lautsprecher waren dass denn, die du dir angehört hast? und welches 5.1 Set hat dein Bruder?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2011)

Zum "Verteilen" des Klangs im Raum sind 5.1-Sets aber auch nicht wirklich gedacht. Denn auch solche Sets werden ja so aufgestellt, dass ein kleiner Bereich vor dem Fernseher/Monitor beschallt wird. Theoretisch müsstest Du die Musik dann schon auf Mono "runterschalten" und die Lautsprecher verteilt aufstellen, um einfach alles wild zu beschallen. Das macht sich dann allerdings auch negativ in der Qualität bemerkbar.

Was allerdings "gute" Soundsysteme sind, da kann man lange diskutieren. Genauso über gute Bildschirme, gute Tastaturen, gute Fotokameras, gute Möbel, gute Matratzen... Tatsache ist, dass es sich im dreistelligen Preisbereich meistens noch ziemlich lohnt, etwas mehr auszugeben, da die Unterschiede pro Euro recht groß sind. Wieviel Geld mindestens ausgegeben werden sollte wird aber jeder anders beurteilen. Meist an den eigenen Vorstellungen angelehnt. Einfach mal noch ein paar Ideen reinkommen lassen.

PS: Eine wirklich gleichmäßige Beschallung des Raumes wird man aus physikalischen Gründen nie erreichen können. Auch bei 5.1 musst Du damit rechnen, dass Du die Lautsprecher komisch hinstellen musst oder hörbare Unterschiede auftreten.


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

ich erkläre dir das einfach,ist nicht so schwer.
wenn man reinkommt ist direkt daneben die wand und wenn dan an der wand die man sieht wenn man reinkommt 
steht der schreibtisch mit bildschirm etc. wenn man in der tür steht und rechts guckt steht dort direkt
rin kleiner schrank mit aquarium und dahinter das bett.am kopf vom bett steht noch ein schrank.und wenn man
in der tür steht ist diagonal nach links noch ein etwas größerer schrank.gesamtgröße wie schon gesag ca. 13 quadratmeter.
was für ein set er hat weiß er nicht genau.aufjedenfall ist es von philipps.ich habe gehört alles von logitech,Philipps
über LG und speedlink bis zu edifer und bose.


----------



## Keidos (23. Oktober 2011)

Also hast du noch keine richtigen Lautsprecher gehört 

Hör dir mal Kompakt/Standlautsprecher im Bereich um 300-400€ der Marken Heco, Magnat, Kef, Wharfedale, Nubert, Klipsch, B&W usw. an.

Mit Kompaktlautsprechern meine ich übrigends solche Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich nicht solche kleinen Lautsprecher wie bei den PC Systemen.


----------



## Madz (23. Oktober 2011)

Geh doch bitte mal zu einem Hifi Fachhändler (kein MM/Saturn) und lass dir ein paar Lautsprecher vorführen! Dazu solltest du deine eigenen, gekauften CDs mitnehmen und mindestens 2-3 Stunden Zeit. Am besten machst du vorher einen Termin mit dem Händler, damit er sich Zeit für dich nehmen kann.

Viele hier hatten selbst schon diverse Teufel oder andere PC Systeme und verbuchen sie jetzt, nach dem Umstieg auf richtiges Hifi, als mehr oder weniger großen Fehlkauf.

Ich käme nicht im Traum darauf, noch jemals wieder so ein System anzuschaffen, seit ich mal Probehören war.


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

Aber überall steht doch das teufel so gut ist.Bei Amzon oder anderen foren steht doch
das Die anlagen ein sehr gutes preiskeistungsverhältniss haben und an sich eig. auch
sehr gut sind.Also ich wollte jetzt auch keine anlage wo man alle höhen
und tiefen hört und wo man sofort raushört wenn ein sänger/sängerin
einen ton nicht ganz trifft.


----------



## Madz (23. Oktober 2011)

Ist dir das Gefühl bekannt, daß du beim Musikhören unweigerlich grinsen musst, es einfach nur klingt, als ob du mitten auf dem Konzert (warst du mal auf einem?) sitzen würdest und die Band mitten in deinem Wohnzimmer spielt, weil es sich so realistisch anhört?

Genau daß kann ein gutes 2.0 System bewirken. Nachdem ich meine Boxen neu hatte, bin jeden Tag freudig lächelnd durch die Gegen gelaufen, weil sie soviel besser klangen, als das Teufel 5.1 System, daß ich vorher besaß.


----------



## Stroiner (23. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe das Teufel E400 und wer mir sagt, dass man damit nicht vernünftig Musik hören kann der hat
se nich mehr alle.
Der klang ist sehr differenziert und der 320mm. Subwoofer bringt einen knackigen Bass.
Und mit dem Treiber meiner Xtreme Music lassen sich beim Musik hören die Klänge entweder auf die vorderen Boxen begrenzen
oder per Stereo x-pand auch auf die hinteren Boxen transferieren.
mir persönlich gefällt diese Simulation von Räumlichkeit sehr gut.
ich müsste nicht unbedingt ein Stereosystem empfehlen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2011)

Es geht nicht darum, dass man mit dem Teufel nicht auch Musik hören kann. Es geht darum, dass man mit einem Stereo-System für den gleichen Preis deutlich besser Musik hören kann als mit dem Teufel E400. Und hierbei sollte auf den ersten Blick klar sein, dass zwei Boxen für zusammen 350 € mit sehr sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bessere Ergebnisse erzielen als 5 Boxen für zusammen 350 €. Insbesondere, da jeder HErsteller mitunter noch eigene Vorstellungen und Ideale hat. Bei diesem Teufel-System kannst Du z.B. davon ausgehen, dass es er "knallen" soll, also effektreich klingen soll. Besonders im Bereich professioneller (Studio-)Lautsprecher wäre so etwas gar nicht erwünscht, weswegen dortige Lautsprecher eher realistisch und "ehrlich" klingen. Hierbei kommt man dann allerdings auch so langsam in den Bereich persönlicher Vorlieben.

Edit: Noch ein Beispiel: Das Teufel E300 besitzt genau die gleichen Satelliten-Lautsprecher wie das E400, nur einen kleineren Subwoofer. Da dieser bei den meisten Musikstücken nicht ausschlagebend ist, wird das E300 für Musik genauso gut geeignet sein wie das E400, dabei aber 60 € weniger kosten.


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

@Stroiner
Wie ist das denn Mit dem transferieren?
Also ich habe keine soundkarte an meinem pc.
Nur Onboard
So wie ich das versetehe meints du den treiber deiner
soundkarte.Geht das auch ohne eine soundkarte
und kennst du den vergleich mit und ohne soundkarte ??


----------



## Madz (23. Oktober 2011)

@max


Nicht böse gemeint, aber was hält dich davon ab, mal einen Hifi Fachhändler aufzusuchen, selbst zu hören und dann zu entscheiden?

Der Zeitaufwand oder vielleicht doch die Angst zugeben zu müssen, daß wir richtig lagen?

Wenn du danach immer noch das Teufel System willst, soll es eben so sein, aber findest du nicht, daß es etwas engstirnig ist, etwas abzulehnen oder nicht erst in Erwägung zu ziehen, was man nicht kennt?


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt,dass ich das nicht machen werde.Ich werde das auch im laufe der woche machen,
aber wenn stroiner so ein ding zuhause stehen hat kann ich ihn doch
fragen wie er die anlage findet und was man damit so machen kann und wie sie funktioniert oder ?


----------



## Stroiner (23. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass einem "Fachhändler" oft viel Quatsch erzählen und vertraue auch eher dem Internet.
Man muss dann abwägen und erkennen, was von Forenbeiträgen Mist ist und was nicht.
Oder eben Produkttests lesen.
Ja das mit dem "transferieren" ist ganze infach.
Der selbe Klang, der vorne links raus kommt kommt auch hinten links raus und rechts genauso.
Ich find das super, weil vor allem bei akustischen Gitarrensongs die Gitarre aus allen Richtungen kommt und es einfach super klingt.
Wie das mit Onboardsound funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich vermute mal, dass da standardmäßig Sound automatisch aus allen Boxen kommt und du die hinteren nach Belieben aber ausschalten kannst
oder zumindest die Lautstärke gleich 0 setzen.
Ich bin absolut kein Experte auf dem Gebiet und kann dir natürlich nur das sagen, wie ich es empfinde.
Aber die Boxen von dem System klingen wirklich richtig gut.
Hatte vorher ein kleines 5.1 System von Creative für knapp 100 Euro.
Das ist überhaupt nichts dagegen.
Ich nutze das Soundsystem für Spiele, Filme und Musik.
Für alles würde ich es 100% weiterempfehlen.

Einzig für Musikproduktion ist ein 2.0 System natürlich besser.
Durch den Subwoofer gibt es eine deftige Rückkopplung mit dem Mikrofon.
Ich nehme ab und zu mal was mit der Gitarre auf und da merkt man das schon.
Das geht bei mir zurzeit leider nur mit Kopfhörern.
Denn dreht man den Subwoofer dafür komplett ab hat man zwar keine Rückkopplung mehr, aber der Sound klingt auch entsprechend.
Aber wie gesagt, nur beim Musikaufnehmen.

Und zum E300:
Also mittlerweile würde ich sagen, dass mir der "kleine" Subwoofer vom E300 auch gereicht hätte. Aber wenn man mal in dieser Kauflaune ist will man immer das Topmodell.


Was bei dem 320mm Subwoofer vom E400 aber natürlich super ist, wenn du laut, also richtig laut Filme guckst, dann haut dich der Subwoofer vond en Socken!
Man kriegt richtig Gänsehaut^^.
Habe ihn jetzt knapp ein Jahr und höre schon garnicht mehr gerne Musik im Auto, weil es zu Hause so geil klingt 

Aber wie gesagt, alles subjektiv!


----------



## Madz (23. Oktober 2011)

Dann berichte uns bitte mal davon!

Wenn du uns verrätst, aus welchem Ort du kommst, können wir dir vielleicht einen Händler ergoogeln.


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deine infos Stroiner 
@Madz,ich komme aus Wuppertal


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2011)

Aus welchen Lautsprechern die Musik bzw. Geräusche überhaupt kommen ist einzig eine Treibereinstellung. Egal ob Onboard, Creative, Asus oder wer auch immer, alle sind theoretisch in der Lage, den Ton unterschiedlich zu verteilen. Bei Asus kannst Du z.B. einerseits die Lautsprecher einstellen (2.0, 2.1, 5.1 usw.) sowie die Anzahl der Kanäle (2, 4, 6, 8). Richtig kombiniert kam man damit also alles erreichen.

Thema Händler: Ich denke, man kann die Absichten eines Händlers durchaus im Gespräch herausfinden. Bei Saturn und Co. z.B. merkt man oft sehr schnell, dass es eben Verkäufer sind und keine Berater, die da arbeiten. Bei Fachhändlern dürfte man vermutlich schon mehr Erfahrung und Wissen vorfinden. Was natürlich nicht ausschließt, dass manche da auch lieber gut verkaufen wollen. Andererseits leben besonders kleine Händler auch immer sehr vom Ruf. Die haben bei schlechtem Service also viel zu verlieren.
Im Internet muss man wie schon gesagt wurde auch immer darauf achten, wer da was schreibt und was weiß. Es gibt genug Leute mit nicht genug Ahnung, aber mehr als genug Mitteilungsfreude.

Eines der größten Probleme dabei ist dann meist das, was Stroiner hat und bei mir kaum anders war. Stroiner hatte ein Set für 100 Euro und nun eines für 350. Ich hatte ein Stereosystem für 50 Euro, dann eines für 250 (und inzwischen wieder für 50  ). Dass das teure neue System besser klingt als das alte ist absolut klar, hier vergleicht man ja zwei unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen. Was man allerdings nicht weiß ist, wie denn ein anderes System zum gleichen Preis klingt. Theoretisch kann es noch viel bessere Systeme für den gleichen Preis geben. Solange man keinen Vergleich auf gleicher Ebene hat wird man also nicht wissen, ob man wirklich ein System mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gekauft hat.

Deswegen wirst Du im Internet eben auch schnell gute Wertungen zu allem finden, da in den meisten Fällen eben nur dieser erstgenannte, ungleiche Vergleich existiert.
Kann man als Vorteil und Nachteil sehen.
Einerseits bedeutet das, dass man im Grunde viel Aufwand betreiben und Zeit aufbringen muss, um letztlich wirklich das für einen persönlich beste System zu finden.
Andererseits bedeutet das auch, dass die meisten ohne diesen Aufwand dennoch zufrieden sein werden mit dem neuen, teureren System, einfach weil sie vom Rest nichts wissen. Und was man nicht weiß, macht einen nicht heiß. Wie man weiß.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2011)

Bevor du das E400 holst, guck dir mal das Edifier S550 an. Die haben beim selben Preis einen besseren klang. Der Bass ist nicht so brummend und sehr viel härter (präziser). Mitten hast du auch. Die Satelliten haben wenigsten ein wenig Volumen um guten Sound zu erzeugen und sind aus Holz. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass du Analog anschließen musst. Da würde ich dir, wenn du noch ein paar Euro über hast, zu eine Xonar DX empfehlen. 
Ich nutze es selber in ca. 12m². Ist dafür eigentlich überdimensioniert (Wenn ich richtig aufdrehe kann ich das halbe Haus aus Stahlbeton zum Vibrieren bringen. Also nicht davon täuschen lassen, wenn manche sagen der Bass ist zu schwach oder sowas), soll aber bald auch in einen größeren Raum. Ein weiteres System kenne ich, dass in ca. 20m² steht und da ist es ganz gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Madz (23. Oktober 2011)

Also googel spuckt mir die Händler hier aus:

Produkte

Hifi Thelen - Über uns

Der zweite Laden macht einen sehr, sehr guten Eindruck, weil sie von ganz unten bis ganz oben sehr viel abdecken und auch sehr, sehr viele Marken führen.
Da findest du ganz sicher auch was für dein Budget.


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch eine frage.wenn ich jetzt die anlage an dem pc anschliessen würde und den pc wiederum
mit einem HDMI oder einem optischem kabel an den fernseher anschließen würde.das müsste doch
heißen,dass ich nur bluray oder fernsehen mit der anlage gucken könnte wenn der pc an ist oder
sehe ich das falsch.weil das ist doch schwachsinnig dem pc anmachen zu müsse um ton von der 
anlage zu bekommen.wenn ich mir teufel hohle SOLLTE,dan das control.Könnt ihr mir das was zu sagen??
Da ist auch ein bild mit den anschlüssen von der steuerung. 
Concept E 400 Control "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe Deine Frage gerade nicht so ganz. Worüber spielst Du die Bluray ab? Über den PC oder einen eigenen Bluray-Player?


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ein bluray laufwerk.
aber du hast recht da muss der pc ja auf jedenfall an sein 
Aber was ist mit normalem fernsehen gucken ??


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2011)

Interessant könnte sein, welchen Fernseher Du hast bzw. was für Anschlüsse der alle hat. Ansonsten würde ich da zunächst folgendes vorschlagen:
Den PC per HDMI mit dem Fernseher verbinden und den Audioausgang des Fernsehers mit der Controlkiste vom Teufel. Zusätzlich noch den PC mit der Controlkiste vom Teufel verbinden.
Musik, Spiele u.ä. : PC sendet direkt an Teufel.
Blurays: Entweder sendet der PC Bild und Ton an den Fernseher und der den Ton weiter an den Teufel. Oder aber der PC gibt nur das Bild an den Fernseher und den Ton direkt an den Teufel. Ist reine Einstellungssache von PC, Fernseher und Teufel.
Fernsehen: Fernseher sendet direkt an den Teufel.

Hier kommt es allerdings auch darauf an, was für einen Audioausgang der Fernseher bietet. Wenn der nur ein Stereosignal ausgeben kann (meist über normale rot-weiße Cinchbuchsen) hast Du entsprechend auch nur Stereoton. Bei digitalem Ausgang ist die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ja noch keinen fernseher aber ich es sollte auch ein kauf
für die zukunf sein.In so 1nem Jahr denke ich wird der fenseher drin sein
Und dann will ich nicht sagen,Verdammt das geht ja garnicht.Aber 
CD's kann ich dann nür über denn pc apspielen weil die anlage ja keinen 
stadtion mit CD slot hat oder ?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, die Station selber kann keine CDs abspielen. Du könntest bei Bedarf aber auch einen CD-Player an die Station anschließen.

Und ich muss mich korrigieren: Bei der Control-Version gibt es keine digitalen Eingänge und nur zwei weitere Stereoeingänge. Du könntest also z.B. nur den PC als 5.1 anschließen und dann noch zwei Geräte mit Stereoton, z.B. den Fernseher (normales Fernsehprogramm hat meist eh nur Stereoton) und einen CD-Player.
Wenn mehr Eingänge nötig sein sollten und auch 5.1 von mehreren Quellen entgegen genommen werden müssen brauchst Du eine andere Lösung. Bei Teufel wäre das dann eben die Digital-Version für 100 Euro mehr.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2011)

Den Decoder kann man besser extra kaufen. Qualitativ und Preislich.


----------



## Madz (23. Oktober 2011)

Deine Lösung heisst AVR. Einstiegsgeräte findest du neu ab 187€.


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie sähe die konfigurigation den aus wenn ich das digital nehmen würde ?
Ich benutzte im moment an meinem Pc eine FA 162 von LG. Könnte ich da 
die ich sag mal steuereinheit mit cd spieler verwenden ?


----------



## Pizzatoni (23. Oktober 2011)

Da ich zur Zeit vor der selben Entscheidung stehe, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es überhaupt einen Klangunterschied zwischen dem E100 und dem E300 von Teufel gibt? (wäre cool wenn mir das jemand beantworten könnte  )


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst E300 und E400. Das E400 hat nur einen anderen Subwoover, sonst sind sie gleich. 
Ich würde bis 400€ aber eher zum S550 greifen, da man dort einfach sehr viel mehr fürs Geld bekommt. Darüber dann anfangen mit selbst zusammengestellten.


----------



## Pizzatoni (23. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ich mein das E100 und das E300...und das S550 habe ich mir bereits angeschaut und war auch sehr begeistert, doch leider sind die Boxen bei dem System für mich zu groß :/


----------



## Madz (23. Oktober 2011)

Wann begreifen die Leute endlich mal, daß ein Lautsprecher groß sein *MUSS*, um gut klingen zu können?


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

@schwarzerQuader ???


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Lautsprecher beim E300 besitzen einen eigenen Hochtöner, welche beim E100 fehlen. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass man den Unterschied gut hört. Sollte bei dem Preisunterschied auch sein.


----------



## max2812xd (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine nochmal zu der koniguragition.wie ist das den wenn ich das digatal nehmen würde?
wie könnte ich das den da aschliessen ? und ich habe im momend eine FA162 von LG.
könnte ich da,ich sag mal das steuergerät mit CD spieler verwenden also als CDspieler ?


----------



## Pizzatoni (23. Oktober 2011)

Ok dann ist mir ein 2.1 System doch lieber....habe nochmal ein bisschen darüber nachgedacht 
könnt ihr mir ein gutes bis 350euro empfehlen (sollte einen guten Bass haben, da ich auch gerne mal Dance und House höre)? 
Wichtig wäre mir v.a. ein AUX Eingang, damit ich auch mal vom Mp3-Player und Handy hören kann


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2011)

So wie ich das sehe hat die Anlage FA162 keinen eigenen Audioausgang. Du könntest höchstens über den Kopfhörerausgang Signale rausschicken. Ob das sinnvoll ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Madz (23. Oktober 2011)

Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Ok dann ist mir ein 2.1 System doch lieber....habe nochmal ein bisschen darüber nachgedacht
> könnt ihr mir ein gutes bis 350euro empfehlen (sollte einen guten Bass haben, da ich auch gerne mal Dance und House höre)?
> Wichtig wäre mir v.a. ein AUX Eingang, damit ich auch mal vom Mp3-Player und Handy hören kann


 Für 350€ würde ich eher ein 2.0 nehmen. Damit bekommst du bessere Qualität, als mit drei Lautsprechern für das Geld.


----------



## Pizzatoni (23. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Für 350€ würde ich eher ein 2.0 nehmen. Damit bekommst du bessere Qualität, als mit drei Lautsprechern für das Geld.


 
Ok und welche Lautsprecher könntest du mir da empfehlen? Aber ist dann eigentlich nicht meine Musik komplett ohne Bass? (des wäre ja bei Techno und andrer Elektromusik ungünstig)
Und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob ich dann einen Verstärker brauche oder ich die direkt an den PC anschließen kann? 
Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir noch ein bisschen weiterhelfen könntet, da ich das beste für das Geld rausholen möchte und selber relativ wenig über das Hifi-Zeug weiß :/


----------



## HAWX (23. Oktober 2011)

Pizzatoni schrieb:
			
		

> Ok und welche Lautsprecher könntest du mir da empfehlen? Aber ist dann eigentlich nicht meine Musik komplett ohne Bass? (des wäre ja bei Techno und andrer Elektromusik ungünstig)
> Und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob ich dann einen Verstärker brauche oder ich die direkt an den PC anschließen kann?
> Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir noch ein bisschen weiterhelfen könntet, da ich das beste für das Geld rausholen möchte und selber relativ wenig über das Hifi-Zeug weiß :/



Im HiFi-Forum gibt es gerade ein Paar gebrauchte Yamaha HS50M für 250 Euro dazu könntest du dir einen Mivoc SW1100 kaufen damit wärest du erstmal gut ausgerüstet. Nachträglich würde ich dann noch eine SoKa nachrüsten.


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

> Ok und welche Lautsprecher könntest du mir da empfehlen?


Die, die dir nach einem Probehören beim Händler am besten gefallen.




> Aber ist dann eigentlich nicht meine Musik komplett ohne Bass? (des wäre ja bei Techno und andrer Elektromusik ungünstig)


Nein, weil Regallautsprecher ab einer gewissen Größe schon recht weit herunterspielen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

> Nein, weil Regallautsprecher ab einer gewissen Größe schon recht weit herunterspielen.



Also heißt das ich brauch ziemlich große Lautsprecher? :/


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, braucht ein Lautsprecher, der über ein breites Frequenzband überzeugen solle, ein gewisses Grundvolumen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

kannst du mir da welche empfehlen?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

> Ok und welche Lautsprecher könntest du mir da empfehlen?





> Die, die dir nach einem Probehören beim Händler am besten gefallen.


Überliest du mich?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Jeder Lautsprecher kann THEORETISCH jede Frequenz spielen. Sie müssen bei fehlenden Volumen das nur durch ein Vielfaches an Energie ausgleichen.

Gute Lautsprecher schaffen es auch ohne Subwoofer einem die Gedärme umzudrehen. Da hat man auch kräftigen Bass. 

Welche pauschal gut sind, kann man nicht sagen, da es vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängt, deshalb sollte man einen lokalen HiFi-Händler aufsuchen (Nicht MM oder Saturn, sondern HiFi) und dort in Ruhe sich verschiedene Firmen/Modelle anhören. Das ist ähnlich wie bei Autos, da klingt auch jedes etwas anders und der eine mag eher den Porsche klang und der andere den Bugatti.

HAWX hat ein gutes Angebot angegeben. Das könntest du wahrnehmen, wenn du dir Boxen der Firma mal angehört hast und sagst, das gefällt mir.


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

Ok ich habe noch Standboxen im Keller (sind von meinem Vater) und die sind vom Klang her eigentlich auch super ^^
Jetzt möchte ich allerdings noch ein neues Lautsprechersystem für meinem PC, da ich die Standboxen wohl getrennt von diesem verwenden werde 
Am Computer sollte es ein 2.1 System sein...ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen gesucht und bin auf das Edifier S530 aufmerksam geworden. Ist das für Filme und ein paar Spiele am PC für den Preis gut?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Wieso nimmst du nicht auch am Pc die Standboxen?


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du nicht auch am Pc die Standboxen?


 
Weil ich die nicht richtig plazieren könnte 
Was haltet ihr jetzt von dem Edifier System - soll ich mir das holen oder doch lieber ein anderes in dieser Preisklasse (200-300Euro)?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Mach doch mal Fotos vom Hörplatz! Vielleicht lässt sich da was machen. Um welche Lautsprecher handelt es sich denn?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

530 ist ok. Das 730 glaube ich war noch mal schöner.


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

Also so schaut mein Zimmer aus:

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/2500/zimmerm.jpg


Um irgendwelche von Teleropa oder so...sind schon ein "paar" Jahre alt, aber wenn die noch funktionieren, dann werde ich die vorerst benutzen, da diese ja doch ganz gut sein sollen und irgendwann mal teurere Lautsprecher kaufen 

@BigBubby: Ok danke, dann werde ich mir wohl eins von den beiden 2.1 Systemen kaufen


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Wieviel Quadratmeter sind daß?


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

3,4m x 4,6m, also in etwa so 12m²


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mir dein Zimmer so ansehe, sind Regallautsprecher das maximale, was man da aufstellen kann/sollte.


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

naja die "Standlautsprecher" sind relativ klein (=> 48x25x25cm und ich hatte eigentlich auch vor einen der beiden Lautsprecher in das Regal zu stellen und den anderen hinten rechts im Zimmer auf einen kleinen Tisch o.ä.)


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei den Maßen sind es keine Stand, sondern Kompaktlautsprecher. 


Geht die Bassreflexöffnung nach hinten oder vorne raus?


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Lautsprecher haben aber keine Bassreflexöffnungen, da der Bass direkt nach vorne rauskommt (sind übrigens 3 Wege-Lautsprecher)


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Ok, daß wäre bei einer wandnahen Aufstellung kritisch gewesen (gefahr von Dröhnbass).


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

Ok, d.h. ich kann sie aufstellen wo ich will oder?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Fast richtig. Ideal wäre natürlich ein Stereodreieck und der Hochtöner auf Ohrhöhe.


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

hm...das mit dem Stereodreieck wird schwer. Für die hintere Box müsste ich mir dann halt nur noch einen passenden kl. Schrank oder sowas kaufen, damit ich den Hochtöner auf Höhe der Ohren bekomme, aber bei der Vorderen ist das durch das Regal möglich


----------



## HAWX (24. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso nimmst du nicht auch am Pc die Standboxen?



Sag mal wie weit sitzt du von deinem PC weg?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Je nach Raum kann man die auch so Aufstellen, daß sie den PC beschallen. Das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus.


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo jungs.ich war heute bei einem händler und der hat mir mal ein paar sachen
gezeigt und vorgeführt.Es gab zwar eine gute sachen,die sprengen aber mein budget
über weitem . Deshalb wird es wohl bei dem teufel bleiben.Dazu habich noch eine frage:
wenn ich auch der teufel seite angebe das ich noch ipod,pc,tvund DVD/bluray anschließen möchte,
kommt auch noch das normale concept E400?
Concept E 400 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel
Ich dachte damit kann man nur eine sache anschließen??oder kann man nur eine sache 
in 5.1 anschließen und den rst nur auch stereo?weil das würde ja heißen das das ganze wie das 
control ist?könntet ihr mir da nochmal weiterhelfen?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Zum Anschluss mehrerer Komponenten brauchst du einen AVR oder die völlig überteuerte Decoderstation.


Was hast du denn alles beim Händler gehört?


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Die marken weiß ich nicht mehr so genau .Aber ich habe auch speziell nach marken
gefragt die du vorgeschlagen hast.Aber auf der seite von teufel steht doch das das
ding 6 intigrierte anschlüsse hat oder nicht ?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du mehrere Geräte anschliessen willst, musst du über einen AVR gehen.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

ja 6 anschlüsse

1x front links, 1x front rechts, 1x center, 1x Subwoofer, 1x hinten links, 1x hinten rechts.
Summa sumarum 6 anschlüsse.

Teufel verkauft halt gerne wenig für viel.

Bei dem von dir verlinkten, kannst du direkt nur ein Gerät anschließen. Für weitere brauchst du einen Receiver. Beim S550 z.B. kann man 1x  5.1 und 1x 2.0 direkt anschließen. Da braucht man für mehr ebenfalls ein weiteres gerät.

Geil, dass man bei Teufel auch immer noch die Kabel dazukaufen muss. 35Taken wollen die dafür...


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mal einen super Beitrag zitieren darf:



Caspar schrieb:


> Das macht eine vernünftige Aufstellung wirklich  kompliziert. Erst recht bei einem 5.1 System. In dem Fall müsstest du  dich entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist - ordentliche Musik beim  Fernsehen oder am PC... ich schätze jetzt mal du möchtest lieber richtig  an der Glotze hören. ^^
> 
> Um dir die Gewichtung des Themas  "Aufstellung der LS" näher zu bringen möchte ich mal ein paar Gründe  anführen, die dir zeigen warum die nachfolgende Frage einen wichtigen  Punkt beim Lautsprecherkauf mit tollem Ergebnis darstellt.
> 
> ...




Also, die Aufstellung ist wirklich wichtig.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Punkt 1 stimmt aber nur bedingt und ist sehr von der Bauform und der größe des Hochtöners abhängig.
Dazu gibt es nebenkeulen, wo man theoretisch auch alles hört.


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich muss die Kabel noch dazu kaufen ?Heisst das die kabel die ich brauche um das ganze mit PC,Fernseher und 
anderem Anzuschließen brauch sind nicht dabei ,und die muss ich nochmal für 30 euro dazukaufen ?
Aber auch der seite steht doch das da 3x1 stereo chinch kabel und 1x30m lautsprecher kabel dabei sind ?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Richtig. Aber das ist bei Hifi immer so. Wobei ich Teufel nicht als Hifi, sondern eher unteres Low-Fi bezeichnen würde.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich zitiere mal von der Teufelwebseite:



> Notwendiges Zubehör:
> Verbindungskabel nicht im Lieferumfang!
> Zur Inbetriebnahme werden zwingend zusätzliche Kabel benötigt:
> € 34,99



Edifier hat welche dabei


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich die Teufel Kabel kenne, sind die nichtmal das Geld wert.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Nicht übertreiben. Die Kabel sind schon ok.
Ich habe es nur erwähnt, weil das natürlich zum Kaufpreis immer noch alles dazukommt.

Aber wir zahlen doch gerne 40€ mehr für die Lautsprecher + 35€ für Kabel, damit da ein Teufelchen drauf ist, statt nen klanglich besseres Edifier zu nehmen. (Vom PC markt sind Edifier einfach noch die besten. Mit Hifi halten die natürlich auch nicht mit)


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

sind das denn eventuel kabel die man auch zuhause haben könnte ??


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Da du ja recht beratungsresistent bist, müssen wir trotzdem erst mal wissen, wie du jetzt gedenkst alles anzuschließen. 
Fernsehr + PC geht ja nicht ohne Decoder/Receiver und entsprechend brauchst du dann eventuell andere Kabel.

Die einfachen Lautsprecherkabel (Also die von Sub zu den Satelliten) bekommst du auch im Baumarkt als Meterware (1,5mm reichen da vollkommen aus. Wenn du es gut meinst, kannste auch bis ca 4mm nehmen).


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Aber das die kabel dazugekauft werden müssen,steht nur bei dem concept also bei dem ohne decoder.
Allerdings steht auch bei dem E300 das die kabel dabei sind um es in bertieb zu nehmen.
Allerdings steht im lieferumpfangvom E400 doch das da kabel bei sind ?


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

@max

Alsoich glaube du übersiehst den Zaun, mit dem Big Bubby momentan verzweifelt in deine Richtung winkt.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

max2812xd schrieb:


> Aber das die kabel dazugekauft werden müssen,steht nur bei dem concept also bei dem ohne decoder.
> Allerdings steht auch bei dem E300 das die kabel dabei sind um es in bertieb zu nehmen.
> Allerdings steht im lieferumpfangvom E400 doch das da kabel bei sind ?


 
Dann verlinkte doch mal bitte genau das, was du nehmen willst. dann können wir mehr dazu sagen. ich habe deinen link oben genommen.


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich will PC,TV,Später vllt. Bluray und CD spieler anschließe können und eigentlich alles auf 5.1


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Concept E 400 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem Link, den du geschickt hast steht: 
Lieferumfang 
 1 x Tischfuß CE 10 TP 
 5 x Satelliten-Lautsprecher CE 20 FCR 
 5 x Tischfuß CE 20 TP 
 1 x 5.1-Subwoofer CE 400 SW

Also nichts von Kabel. Die kommen dazu. Dazu natürlich wie bereits erwähnt noch ein Receiver.
Willst du unbedingt bei Teufel bleiben macht das 180€ für die Decoderstation 5. Da kannst du dann digital 4 verschiedene geräte anschließen (2x optisch 2x mit Kabel), sowie analog 1 mal 5.1 und 3x stereo.

Es kommen also dann noch die Lautsprecherkabel + die "Datenkabel".


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

@BigBubby

Du willst ihm doch nicht allen ernstes die überteuerte Decoderstation schmackhaft machen?


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch das Digital.Da ist die Decoder station dabei.ist doch selbst auf dem bild !!!
Und das steht bei lieferumpfang
1 x Tischfuß CE 10 TP
5 x Satelliten-Lautsprecher CE 20 FCR
5 x Tischfuß CE 20 TP
1 x 5.1-Subwoofer CE 400 SW
1 x Fernbedienung Decoderstation 5
1 x Decoderstation 5 Box
3 x 1 m Stereo-Cinch-Kabel
1 x 30 m Lautsprecherkabel AC 1030 CS


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Aus dem Link für 350€? Nein, ist sie nicht.


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Concept E 400 Digital "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel
War falscher link 
ICH will das haben


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja. Damit gehts. Dann fehlen nur noch die Kabel die zu deinem PC/Anlage/TV führen.

@Madz 
Bringt nichts. Da kannst du wenigstens dafür sorgen, dass er dabei nicht zu viel Blödsinn macht. Das ist wie Appleuser


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Oktober 2011)

Du benötigst Lautsprecherkabel. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Preisklassen in verschiedenen Läden. Schnell gekauft. Lautsprecher aufstellen, Kabellänge abmessen, zurechtschneiden, anschließen.
Du brauchst dann noch Cinch-Kabel um die Audioquelle an den Subwoofer anzuschließen. Wenn Du später wirklich alle anderen Geräte per 5.1 anschließen willst kommst Du um einen AV-Receiver oder ähnliches nicht herum. Das bedeutet dann natürlich, dass Du den Subwoofer und AVR mit den genannten Cinch-Kabeln verbindest und dann für jedes andere Gerät (PC, TV usw.) ebenfalls weitere Kabel brauchst. Welche genau, ist vom Gerät und dem AVR abhängig.

// Edit: Nach Link-Änderung nicht mehr gültig.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Schwarzer Quader zu langsam


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Welche Kabel brauch ich den erstmal um den PC und den CD spieler mit 5.1 anzuschließen ?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Ach junge, guck doch selber mal nach, was für anschlüsse deine Sachen haben. Wir wissen doch nicht, was hinten an deinem CD Player ist, oder dein PC kann...


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch das Problem, dass bei meinen beiden Lautsprechern 5-polige (heißen die so?) Kabel habe und am Verstärker allerdings Cinch-Anschlüsse. Was gibt es da denn für Adapter und wo kaufe ich solche am besten?!


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2011)

Puuhh da würde ich mal im HiFi Forum nachfragen. Wenn wir dir was falsches sagen, könntest du deine Boxen kaputt kriegen. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, wie die mit 5 Polen verschaltet sind. Kann auch sein, dass 2 mal + 2 mal 1 und 1 mal erde oder sowas.


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man nur so beratungsresistent wie Max sein?


----------



## max2812xd (24. Oktober 2011)

Bin ja schon ruhig


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Oktober 2011)

Weil's so schön war noch einmal, danach aber nicht mehr: Dein LG FA162 hat keinen speziellen Audioausgang. Du kannst nur über den Kopfhörerausgang Musik vom CD-Player an andere Geräte senden. Wie gut das ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, sehe es wohl nur als Notlösung an. Wie zuvor schon geschrieben halt.

Bevor Du nun weitere Fragen stellst bitte ich Dich, die bisherigen Beiträge sorgfältiger zu lesen und auch ein wenig selber auf die Suche zu gehen. Besonders was Kabel angeht ist das meiste ganz gut selbsterklärend. Mich mehrmals zu wiederholen passt momentan absolut nicht in meinen Zeitrahmen, genauso wenig wie vollständiger "NNB-Service" (need no brain).

@ pizza: Adapter kriegst Du sicher auch bei thomann.de, wobei ich die Suche da etwas schwierig finde. Zur Not andere Onlineshops durchsuchen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich lass am Mittwoch einen Hifi-Experten mal zu mir kommen und der soll sich das dann anschauen 
Wäre cool, wenn die Boxen noch funktionieren, da die bestimmt nicht schlecht sind (hoff ich doch ^^) und ich dann nur noch einen Verstärker bräuchte (hätte da auch noch einen daheim, weshalb ich auch den Experten da kommen lasse, vllt. kann er mir den ja relativ günstig reparieren 

achja und ich werde mir dann zum direkten Anschließen an den PC die Edifier 720D holen, die sollen ja ordentlich sein ^^


----------

